# Opinions on Cutter.



## GSDLA88 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd like honest opinions on him. He is now 7 mnths old weighing 56lbs. I find he is a tad smaller than average. I'm doing some research on his lines to see what I find. Here he is at 6 mnths...





















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLA88 (Dec 6, 2012)

This is his pedigree. The pic on his ped is the most recent taken about 2-3 wks ago! Thanks in advance and appreciate the honesty!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLA88 (Dec 6, 2012)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=1878744


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Great looking dog and a grand son of Puck Vom Grafental! Whats not to like?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am not qualified to critique, but I want to say you have a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Not a conformation expert, but I think he is very handsome.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

He's stunning. I'll bet he is quite the looker IRL.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Send that dog to me...hehe....probably my favorite color/type, though I don't have a favorite color/type....lol Also, I think his mother side of the pedigree is definitely an asset.....nice dog!


----------



## GSDLA88 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone he is from my own breeding. He is an all around good dog.. Nice and drivey very civil protection work and we have a bond that I can't even begin to describe. He is special.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I am a sucker for dark dogs, and if you think he's to small, well you can send him to me, he'd look great on my couch)


----------



## GSDLA88 (Dec 6, 2012)

He looks good on the couch bed anywhere


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

very nice looking dog - can't help with an intelligent breed critique.

i see warkos in there - he has a following, can you describe warkos traits at all, curious.


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

handsome! at first I thought bi-color but noticed he has no tarheels and looks like some tan on the ears...so a super dark black and tan?


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

just checked his pedigree too. very nice. must be black and tan. mom is dark too and dad's side carries a lot of pigment. gorgeous!


----------



## GSDLA88 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes he is blk and tam as pup we were thnkn bi but they can change as much as a sable.  as you can see in these pics at 8 wks old he had a good bit more blk than now!















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLA88 (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't know much about Warkos. I do know Anrebri is well known to produce drivey strong level headed dogs. He is a Titus grandson. Titus was one of the best border patrol/ police dog producers very hard dogs. Cutter defiantly carries these traits. He is excelling in his PP training. Very civil. And at 7 mnths old handles the bite suit like a champ! Here's a few pics from training.















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very stretched young male with high withers, good topline, good position of a croup that should be longer. Very good angulation in front which is shown through how much reach he has when moving. Good angulation in the rear though there is something about it I don't like. Looking at the movement photo I am going to say he lacks drive from the rear. He is reaching under himself, but the leg that is back isn't extending as far as I think it would in a balanced dog. If he was a horse I would say he is sickle hocked. He is also slightly falling on his forehand. Excellent color and dark pigment. 

I wouldn't worry about his size especially if you plan on working him.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, I wanted to mention, I think his size is just fine... he will muscle up and fill out as he matures. It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog!

I love his color, I guess you'd call it a deep dark blanket-back.

What are your plans with him?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

7 months -- I would back off on the civil agitation . He looks a little "pushed" in the head out of car shot . Keep him socialized to a normal world - don't create his view of the world as everything and everyone as a potential threat . In the end you will get more out of him, more secure and better judgement. He has it .


----------



## GSDLA88 (Dec 6, 2012)

I am doing personal protection work with him. He is not stressed with working. He loves it. He does not look at everyone as being a threat. He is friendly but aloof as a shepherd should be. He is social and solid. Can take him anywhere. He is learning what a threat is and how to distinguish it. He is doing amazing. Thanks... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

